# 2011 Muzzy classic



## S Adams (Jan 25, 2011)

Ready for it?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 25, 2011)

S Adams said:


> Ready for it?


 Hope to be soon!


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jan 25, 2011)

Im trying to get my boat ready for the first backwater shoot on feb. 19.


----------



## S Adams (Jan 25, 2011)

Tarbaby 212 said:


> Im trying to get my boat ready for the first backwater shoot on feb. 19.



did yall shoot it last year? its on fri night rite


----------



## BACKSTABBER (Jan 25, 2011)

Im workin on it boss


----------



## S Adams (Jan 25, 2011)

BACKSTABBER said:


> Im workin on it boss



well Hurry up! We only have 3 months lol


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 25, 2011)

All backwater shoots are sat night this year


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope I have the funds to shoot it this year


----------



## Michael (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in 27th right now, but hope to advance through the night


----------



## NOMAD STALKER (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck fellas,I hope you don't hear  " Bob" say ( SEEK  COVER NOOOOWWWW ! )

I'll be sittin this one out,but I'll be back next year.So don't get to comfy in my spot Scott. J/K


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe I can find a boat to tag along with this year?


----------



## S Adams (Jan 26, 2011)

NOMAD STALKER said:


> Good luck fellas,I hope you don't hear  " Bob" say ( SEEK  COVER NOOOOWWWW ! )
> 
> I'll be sittin this one out,but I'll be back next year.So don't get to comfy in my spot Scott. J/K



Lol,Hope we dont hear bob at all,and you take care of the wife and baby!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah, Bob went off 3 times when we tried to put in last year.  We finally gave up and went north.


----------



## Michael (Jan 26, 2011)

"Bob" is not invited this year!


----------



## castandblast (Jan 27, 2011)

i wanted to kick "bob" right in the teeth. he ruined my deck, lights, and water logged my genny that night.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Feb 24, 2011)

In bowfishing tournaments do they do like bass fishing and have a non boater division? Just curious I love bowfishing and the guy I fish with don't think his boat is big enough for this tournament. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Michael (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a 20 biggest fish shoot and trailering is allowed. So, you can trailer to your spot, shoot a few, take them to the truck, shoot a few more... 

It's a GREAT shoot! Plan to come play with us


----------



## j_seph (Feb 24, 2011)

Doodleflop and I got my deck about 80% welded up Saturday, got the kicker steering about 80% done this evening. Still got to put flooring on, rig throttle, and shifter. Looks like we may be on track to make it


----------



## S Adams (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Michael (Apr 26, 2011)

My partner's leaving today to scout. I'll wait until after Wed's thunderstorms settle. 

Is it Saturday yet


----------



## S Adams (Apr 26, 2011)

Going to be a good time this weekend!


----------



## S Adams (Apr 26, 2011)

Michael said:


> My partner's leaving today to scout. I'll wait until after Wed's thunderstorms settle.
> 
> Is it Saturday yet



Scout??? you dont need to scout?lol


----------



## Michael (Apr 28, 2011)

With the tornados that hit Guntersville yesterday, just getting to the lake will be a challenge this year


----------



## castandblast (Apr 28, 2011)

Im out this year. Got to much money tide up in a new fan rig. Hope you boys have better weather than last year and good luck to yall!


----------



## markland (Apr 28, 2011)

Muzzy Classic has been postponed and will try and reschedule for later during the summer.


----------

